# Gradually Getting There



## Bertie (4 Mar 2014)

Hi,
I am gradually getting there and firstly apologies for the poor photo.

I have gradually increased the co2 injection rate over the past few weeks and at the moment I am injecting double what I was doing thanks to the mantra of "more co2 needed". And special thanks to Clive always talking about light and co2.

I still have a small amount of GSA for which I have upped my PO4  and I am still concerned a little about my flow but I have all plants swaying quite strongly in the flow. I am also still "tweaking" the co2 now and again.
Anyway my plants are doing a lot better now and I am due another pruning session tomorrow.




 

This is not an aquascape more a mess


----------



## BigTom (4 Mar 2014)

Don't think your Facebook photo is public Bertie, can't see anything here.


----------



## Bertie (4 Mar 2014)

No it is not Tom..........How is this?


----------



## John S (4 Mar 2014)

That's looking great Bertie. Plants look healthy and colourful. 

 What difference did your LED lighting make to your set up?


----------



## Bertie (4 Mar 2014)

John S said:


> That's looking great Bertie. Plants look healthy and colourful.
> 
> What difference did your LED lighting make to your set up?


Well the obvious of course,  the shimmering, and it gave me the advantage,initially, of being able to only have one bar on until I had stabilized everything, and to be honest I think they give the tank more "depth". Also the tank is not so "bright" which was obviously down to the type of tubes that I was using, but all in all I am very happy with them.


----------



## roadmaster (4 Mar 2014)

Been following your trial's and tribulation's.
Tank look's amazing to me,lot's of color ,good healthy looking plant's.


----------



## Wallace (4 Mar 2014)

Well if that's getting there Bertie, I can't wait to see your tank when you actually get there!

Tank looks fantastic, you should be very proud of what you have achieved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryH (4 Mar 2014)

Great looking set up there, plants looking so healthy and great Rainbows.


----------



## kirk (4 Mar 2014)

In one word bertie,,,,,,spectacular!!


----------



## Vazkez (4 Mar 2014)

Hi Bertie,

truly stunning  Love the colors and as I love jungle style very nice aquascape as well for me


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Mar 2014)

Very nice Bert... Loving the Rainbow selection too - all that hard work has paid off


----------



## SA_Aquatic (4 Mar 2014)

Bertie said:


> No it is not Tom..........How is this?


Impressive tank. Watch out for CO2 level. Can affect the big fishes


----------



## foxfish (4 Mar 2014)

Nice one Bert


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Mar 2014)

Looking great. Well done Bertie...


----------



## James D (5 Mar 2014)

Looking really good Bertie, you've got some lovely colours in there, like the fish too!


----------



## Ady34 (6 Mar 2014)

Looks great Bertie, well done that man....and his understanding wife


----------



## NatureBoy (6 Mar 2014)

smashing and beautiful vibrant colours on the rainbows, well done!


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Mar 2014)

Lovely rainbows  looks like you have got the hang of it Bertie, well done


----------

